

Vignere cracker for rethinkdb challenge - Donch
http://sharkysoft.com/misc/vigenere/

======
Donch
<http://1.61803398874.com/>

    
    
      Crypt text        : xfbhlqtlj
      Key               : 61803398874
      Key(alphabetical) : gbiaddjiihe
      Output            : rethinkdb

